# 123 Yemen Chameleon Eggs (with pic)



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

I now have 123 Yemen Cham eggs in the incubator!


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

nice going there. lets hope all hatch and do well.

maybe have a few off you to if they for sale afterwards


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

nc-duk-alike said:


> nice going there. lets hope all hatch and do well.
> 
> maybe have a few off you to if they for sale afterwards


yep they will be for sale. I've just sold the last of my last batch a couple of days ago!


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

how long does it tae for them to hatch?


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

sarahking20 said:


> how long does it tae for them to hatch?


depends on temps, any where from 4-7 months
there is 3 different batch's of eggs so they will hatch at different times


----------



## peachezuk (Oct 15, 2008)

wow thats some going , ooohhhhh the hours of fun with 123 baby yemans running around lol 

alison x


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

*£££

*Kerching. :thumb:


----------

